# no internet after windows XP reinstall



## aajj99 (Sep 4, 2005)

hi, formatted HD, reinstalled OS, everything seems to be working ok, except for internet connection; did some research, tried many possible solutions, no success; I'm stuck; 
PLEASE HELP!!!

cable modem= motorola SB4100.
router= Linksys wrt54gs.
nic= Broadcom 4401 10/100 Integrated controller
desktop= windows XP pro, SP2; on home network, works ok.
laptop 1= windows XP home, SP2; on home network, works ok.
laptop 2= windows XP home, SP2; not on network, but connects wireless with password, can't get on internet; can't connect hardwired ("network cable unplugged").

What should I do?
http://attachments.techguy.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=117213&stc=1&d=1191859060


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.*

*Start, Run, CMD* to open a command prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.

Let's see this as well:

Start, Run, CMD to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Maybe the stack repair will work but "network cable unplugged" often means a bad router LAN port, bad cable or bad NIC.


----------



## aajj99 (Sep 4, 2005)

thanks for replying, guys.

no luck with WINSOCK or TCP/IP; still no internet.

ipconfig /all results: http://attachments.techguy.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=117257&stc=1&d=1191896135.

ports on router are ok; worked with other laptop;
CAT-5 cable is ok; worked with other laptop.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

For the wireless ...

(from a JohnWill post)

IP addresses of 0.0.0.0 are normally caused by one of the following.

Diagnosis:
1.	DHCP Service not running.
2.	Duplicate IP address on the network.
3.	Bad NIC card drivers.
4.	Defective NIC hardware.

Resolution:
1.	Check Control Panel, Administrative Tools, Services. The DHCP Client service should be Started and its Startup Type should be Automatic.
2.	Turn off ALL of the computers and other network connected devices, reboot the router, then restart all the computers and other network devices.
3.	Check for upgraded drivers and/or reload the Network drivers.
4.	Replace the Network Interface Card.


----------



## aajj99 (Sep 4, 2005)

resolution#1: yes, started & automatic.

resolution#2: power cycled all, wireless connection blinks, "acquiring network address", does not connect. http://attachments.techguy.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=117258&stc=1&d=1191898977.
http://attachments.techguy.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=117259&stc=1&d=1191898990.

resolution#3: installed drivers from DELL download/driver site, specifically for inspiron 1100.

resolution#4: i'm confused about NIC; does it control both the wired AND the wireless connection? can it be easily replaced (if necessary), or does it have to be brought in to the shop?

i have to go now; will check your answer tomorrow.
thanks for your help..........


----------



## Shelbyville (Oct 2, 2007)

I had this problem too.... it turned out i had reinstalled with the wrong cd (e.g. for the wrong make of PC - DOH!). This meant that the operating system disk i used didn't have the correct ethernet driver so no driver had been installed.

You can download the drivers from the appropriate website e.g. HP for your internet connection & it should work. Well mine did anyway! (I just downloaded onto a flash disc on another pc & used that to transfer)

Good luck & hope this helps :up:


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Don't give up on the wireless until you try again after disabling encryption on the router.

The wireless and ethernet NICs are separate beasts. Your ethernet NIC is integrated; if it is bad you buy a PCMCIA (Notebook) card, or a less desirable USB ethernet adapter.

I'm a bit confused about your wireless card "Wireless-G Notebook Adapter v.5.0." It sounds like a "no-name" PCMCIA (Notebook) card that you slide into a PCMCIA slot. Usually Dell's integrated wireless is an "Intel Pro ..." or a "Dell WLAN ...". If it is integrated in the motherboard then, like your ethernet, it cannot be directly replaced. If it is a mini-PCI you can replace it by removing the appropriate bottom cover.


----------



## aajj99 (Sep 4, 2005)

Shelbyville I had this problem too.... it turned out i had reinstalled with the wrong cd (e.g. for the wrong make of PC - DOH!). This meant that the operating system disk i used didn't have the correct ethernet driver so no driver had been installed.
device manager indicates all drivers installed/devices working properly.

TerryNet Don't give up on the wireless until you try again after disabling encryption on the router 
went into router, clicked reset security; it changed my access name, & now my other laptop cannot connect either!!! (both just keep blinking "acquiring network address".

The wireless and ethernet NICs are separate beasts. Your ethernet NIC is integrated; if it is bad you buy a PCMCIA (Notebook) card, or a less desirable USB ethernet adapter.

I'm a bit confused about your wireless card "Wireless-G Notebook Adapter v.5.0." It sounds like a "no-name" PCMCIA (Notebook) card that you slide into a PCMCIA slot. Usually Dell's integrated wireless is an "Intel Pro ..." or a "Dell WLAN ...". If it is integrated in the motherboard then, like your ethernet, it cannot be directly replaced. If it is a mini-PCI you can replace it by removing the appropriate bottom cover.

the notebook adapter is a LINKSYS Wireless-G; here is a screenshot, i'm not sure what it means; pls take a look & let me know; thanks.http://attachments.techguy.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=117306&stc=1&d=1191966660.

p.s. i'm guessing i have to reset the router, & set up a home network all over; do you know if i can just get it back to where it just was?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Linksys may make integrated wireless adapters, but I have not yet heard of them. Are you sure the LINKSYS Wireless-G adapter is not PCMCIA or a USB adapter?

When I said "disabling encryption" I meant to set the 'Security Mode' to the default 'Disabled.' The manual for version 7 (I don't know which version you have) of your router says, "Reset Security Use this button to reset the security
settings on your network. You will need to run
SecureEasySetup again on each device on your network
to re-associate it with your network." Were you using SecureEasySetup? I have no idea what this means.


----------



## aajj99 (Sep 4, 2005)

i'm sorry i'm having a difficult time relating to you what this notebook adapter is, but that's exactly what it says on it.
here's the next best thing (i took photos of it):
http://attachments.techguy.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=117313&stc=1&d=1191973373.
http://attachments.techguy.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=117314&stc=1&d=1191973383.
pls let me know if you are familiar with this (it used to work, b4 i reinstalled XP).

i will try to run router security setup.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

OK! Thanks. That's what I meant in post #8 by PCMCIA (Notebook) card. And that was in response to your post #6 question, "can it be easily replaced (if necessary), or does it have to be brought in to the shop?"

The answer is that it can be easily replaced. If this one turns out to be bad just trash it and buy a new one. Doesn't even have to be the same brand.

Go to www.linksys.com and download and install the latest XP driver for model WPC54G version 5 (pictures are great!).

If you used that SecureEasySetup before, maybe this whole problem was because you didn't run it again after the new XP install????


----------

